# Wood Questions



## ballagh (Aug 26, 2010)

How long do you typically dry your wood for after cutting?

Do any of you strip all the bark off the wood, or smoke it with?

How long would you let a downed tree lay and still cut on it?

Do you tarp when its stacked or place in a shed?

Thanks


----------



## matts (Aug 26, 2010)

several months to a year (IMO)

leave the bark

dries faster after being cut and split, so cut and stack it

will dry faster outside, even with the occasional rain.


----------



## cliffcarter (Aug 27, 2010)

MattS said:


> several months to a year (IMO)
> 
> leave the bark
> 
> ...


^^^^What he said^^^^.

I do cover with a tarp if rain is forecast, especially a heavy soaking rain.


----------



## dforbes (Aug 27, 2010)

I agree with the other posts except, since I cut some pretty large trees I cut them in 8 foot sections and then work up what I need to keep a constant supply of seasoned wood. This helps the wood last much longer without rotting.


----------



## Bearcarver (Aug 27, 2010)

I don't use much wood for smoking any more (since I got my A-MAZE-N-SMOKER), but I use it for my wood stove. The biggest thing is to keep it from rotting. I only cover the top of the pile. This way it doesn't get the brunt of the rain & snow, and it gets the air & wind blowing through to dry it quickly if it gets wet. If you keep it covered it'll sweat & stay wet all of the time, and it could rot faster. It needs air flow.

Bearcarver


----------



## ballagh (Aug 27, 2010)

Thank you for the tips :)


----------



## zeller (Sep 29, 2010)

hey so how do you keep bugs from getting into the wood?  i have it under my carport for now, but i dont want to bugs to get into it. thought about  building a cedar log rack w/ a roof. any suggestions??


----------

